# P1336 code



## Will111s (Sep 24, 2019)

Car keeps throwing this code I've changed the sensor n still no results n the connector looks good any advice on what to check next


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Aftermarket parts can sometimes be bad out of the box, in case you didn't go with a genuine Nissan part. If you feel confident that the new part is okay, go to NICO Club's site where they give you free access to their Nissan factory service manuals. Once you look up the manual for your year Altima, go to the "EC" (Engine Control) section and it will have the step-by-step, diagnostic procedure for code P1336.


----------



## Will111s (Sep 24, 2019)

@smj999smj 
I've tried 2 sensors could it be bad wiring or will I have to go back with a genuine nissan sensor


----------



## Will111s (Sep 24, 2019)

@smj999smj 
I've tried 2 sensors could it be bad wiring or will I have to go back with a genuine nissan sensor


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P1336 could be caused by the following:
● Harness or connectors. Check for any oxidation on the pins of the connector at the sensor and the ECU.
● Drive plate/Flywheel. Visually check for chipping flywheel or drive plate gear tooth (cog).


----------

